# Weekly Competition 2021-22



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 U2 R U' R U2 F' U2 R2
*2. *U R' F R U2 R F R U R' U'
*3. *U R' F R U F U2 F' R2 U R
*4. *R' F U2 F R U' R' U2 F R U
*5. *U' F' U2 R U R' U R U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U B R' F' R2 B' R L U D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U'
*2. *R B' D' F U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F' D' L R' B2 L2 U
*3. *D R2 D F2 U F B2 D L B2 L D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 U F'
*4. *L2 B' U' B2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 B D2 R' D R' B2 L U' F'
*5. *F' D2 F B2 U' L2 F R' D2 L' U2 L2 B U2 D2 F D2 B' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' U L2 B' D R' F U2 R2 L' Rw2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' D' Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' B F' Rw F2 R Fw D2 Fw R' Uw' D2 Rw2
*2. *D' R' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U R2 D' R2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L' D B2 Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 D2 F L B Rw2 Uw' R U' F' D Fw U L Uw' D2 R Uw
*3. *B R' B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' U B' L' U B' D2 R Fw2 Rw2 B' U2 Fw2 L' B' U2 R2 B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw B' Uw R Fw2 Rw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R
*4. *B' D' B U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 D' R' U' F R U D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 U Fw2 R U Fw2 B2 L U R' Fw F U' F L' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw B2 D' F'
*5. *U2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R F2 D' R2 U2 F' R D R U' L F2 B Fw2 R2 D2 L' Uw2 B Rw2 R U2 L Fw2 D2 Uw L' F U2 B R2 Rw' Uw' B' D2 R2 U' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Dw2 Fw D B' U' B R Uw Lw Dw' R Rw Lw' Bw2 Rw2 L' R2 B' Dw' Uw' U' R Rw F2 U R B' Bw' D Fw' R2 Bw D' U' Rw2 L' B2 U L' D' Fw2 F2 B2 Bw R D' B2 D Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 R' Rw' Lw Uw2 Bw2 Dw Rw' B2
*2. *U2 Fw Bw B' U' Lw' D Bw R' L' Fw' B Rw' B D' R' Fw' Dw2 B Lw Uw2 L Rw' Fw' F2 D2 R' Dw2 U' R2 L Fw2 L2 U2 Dw' L2 Lw' Fw2 D' U Bw Fw Uw Rw2 Uw2 Lw Rw' R' Fw' L2 Bw' F' Lw' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw' Rw Bw'
*3. *D' R2 L' Rw2 Dw' D2 R2 Rw2 Lw2 B2 U2 Rw Bw2 Dw' Fw2 R Fw' Bw' F Dw F L2 B2 D' Dw2 F' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Rw R Dw' L Rw2 F Bw' R' Lw2 Uw R2 Rw2 Dw2 U' Rw B' L2 U' D2 Lw R2 Rw Dw2 D2 Bw Lw' L' Fw' D' Lw L
*4. *Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Uw Fw Lw Rw' D Fw Lw' Uw' Bw F L2 U2 Uw' L' Bw2 U2 Dw' Rw' Dw Rw' Dw' Rw' U Bw' Lw2 L Bw' F Fw' B R' Rw D2 Fw B F Bw2 U2 Rw R2 D' R2 U2 Uw' Lw2 U' Bw' Dw F' Fw' B L Fw' U2 Dw2
*5. *B2 U' Uw2 F' Bw L2 Lw2 U' F2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 U F' Lw2 B R2 F' Lw Bw Fw2 Rw2 F' Bw L Lw' D F Rw D2 Bw' Rw2 D Rw' D2 L' Uw2 Dw F2 L D' Dw' L2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 Dw' D' B2 Bw2 L2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L D' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw 3Rw Bw F2 R' 3Fw D2 Rw2 B' Lw2 Dw 3Rw' Rw R2 3Fw' R' Rw F2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' D Uw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 L' Bw2 L U' Dw2 Rw Bw' U Lw Bw2 L' 3Uw L2 Rw Bw 3Fw' Fw D' R B 3Fw 3Uw2 U Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw' B2 Uw' U L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' 3Uw Lw' Dw' B' 3Fw' U2 3Rw' 3Fw Fw2 D' Fw
*2. *D Fw2 3Fw2 R Rw2 Fw' R2 Dw 3Uw2 L2 3Rw Uw' 3Fw' Bw' D' U 3Uw B 3Uw2 U F Dw2 R L' Bw2 Uw' F' Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw F' Fw 3Uw F U Rw2 3Uw' Uw D2 3Rw Dw U2 Bw Dw L2 R' U' Bw' L2 Uw2 3Uw Bw2 U' 3Rw' U2 3Rw' Rw2 L2 Bw Rw2 Dw B' 3Rw B F' Uw Rw L 3Fw2 U 3Fw F' Fw' Lw2 3Uw F
*3. *L2 Fw2 3Uw2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 F L' Uw2 Fw Lw' Dw U2 Lw' U2 Lw R2 3Uw Lw' D2 Lw Bw' 3Uw L2 Bw B 3Uw' R2 F2 Rw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw R D2 Bw' 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 U' F' 3Uw2 L2 D2 3Fw Bw Dw2 Rw Bw F' Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 B Bw2 Rw2 R' Lw2 B2 3Uw Uw' Rw' L 3Uw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 R' Bw F 3Uw' Dw Bw' L' 3Rw2 U2 R 3Fw2
*4. *Uw' U2 L2 Dw' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw' 3Rw Fw2 D2 3Fw2 Lw' Fw' L Fw2 Rw2 3Fw B L Dw2 D U R2 3Fw' U Rw' B2 L' F' Uw2 Bw 3Rw' B' 3Rw 3Fw' L 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Uw D' B2 3Rw D' B 3Fw2 F Uw 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw' R U' Uw' 3Fw2 R2 D' Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw F2 Fw R Bw' Rw2 L2 R2 Fw Uw Bw 3Fw' 3Uw B' U L Fw2 3Uw' Rw 3Fw
*5. *D2 L 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 B U' L2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw R2 Fw' Dw U 3Rw2 Dw' Fw2 R F2 L D2 Bw B Fw Rw2 R' L U' R2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw L B' Uw' 3Fw' F U2 3Uw Lw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw' R' L Rw 3Rw' Fw' F2 Bw Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' Lw' 3Uw D' Rw' Dw Bw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' D' L2 3Uw L Uw 3Rw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R U' Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw' R B 3Fw' D 3Fw' R2 Dw Lw2 D Bw Uw' Dw Lw 3Lw' Rw 3Fw 3Rw2 F' U' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Uw L 3Rw Uw' U F' 3Dw' Uw Bw' Dw2 Fw2 R2 3Rw2 F' Fw2 3Bw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 F 3Dw' 3Rw Bw L2 Uw2 Rw2 3Lw 3Dw2 U2 F2 Rw2 B2 3Rw' D B2 3Lw Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' B' U Lw' R' Uw2 3Lw' D 3Bw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' L 3Rw2 3Dw D Uw' Bw R' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw Fw' L2 U 3Rw' F2
*2. *3Dw2 R 3Bw Fw2 Lw' D' Dw U2 F' B 3Bw2 L Rw2 Fw' L 3Lw' D B L Uw' Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw B2 3Lw' Uw' 3Dw' R' Fw' 3Rw Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw' L2 D 3Rw' Uw2 D Bw Uw2 R' 3Dw2 3Uw2 D2 Fw Dw Lw B 3Lw2 U R2 B Bw' F2 3Fw R F2 3Bw' D' Dw Fw' D U2 Bw2 3Uw Lw D2 3Dw2 Lw2 D U' 3Uw Uw2 R Bw Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Dw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 L 3Rw2 R2 Lw2 3Lw' B R' 3Uw R B' R' Uw B' 3Uw D 3Rw Dw2
*3. *R2 D R' B2 U2 B' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 3Bw B2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Uw' R2 3Bw F 3Uw' U2 L Fw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw 3Dw L 3Dw Rw 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw 3Fw' Bw F D' 3Uw2 3Fw D' 3Bw' U' L 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw' R' Dw B' 3Dw 3Uw2 L2 F' 3Fw Uw2 L Rw' U 3Fw2 Uw' Fw 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 F' Fw' Dw2 B' 3Uw2 Rw Uw2 B' 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 F2 3Dw 3Lw2 L 3Rw' Dw Uw 3Bw2 F2 Bw D' 3Rw' Rw2 Fw2 B R 3Uw2 B2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw' D' Rw Lw' L2
*4. *L' 3Fw2 B' Lw' 3Bw' Uw' Rw 3Lw B Lw' 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 L' Dw 3Rw L2 U D2 Rw2 Uw' 3Bw F 3Rw' Fw 3Dw2 Fw Dw 3Lw' D Dw 3Bw 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw2 R2 F U 3Fw' R B' 3Dw2 L B 3Lw' Lw D Dw L Lw' Dw2 R2 L2 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw D 3Lw B' 3Fw2 Rw 3Dw' Fw' F2 L' Dw2 B' D' U2 3Uw' 3Fw' D' L2 U R 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw U' L2 3Rw F2 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 L 3Fw D2 F2 Uw2 D2 R2 Lw L2 3Bw Uw' 3Dw F2 L'
*5. *R 3Uw' F' Lw' B' 3Rw2 Fw B Rw 3Dw B2 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw' Uw 3Dw 3Uw' Fw 3Fw L2 Bw F' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Bw2 F Fw Rw' Fw2 3Fw' B Uw' Lw' 3Bw Lw Uw D 3Uw 3Fw' Rw' 3Lw' Lw2 Bw 3Dw 3Bw Rw' L' Uw2 3Fw R2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw' D2 R' B2 U 3Bw Rw L' 3Fw 3Bw' Rw' Bw' L2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' 3Uw' Lw Rw Bw2 B R D2 3Rw' Dw 3Uw' B2 3Rw Lw2 F2 U 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw' B' L' Dw2 3Bw L D2 3Bw F' Lw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R F R U' R'
*2. *U' R F' R2 U F U R2 U' R' U'
*3. *U2 R' F' U F' U' R U' R' F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F' L2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' F2 U' L' U L' U2 L' U R' D2 Fw Uw'
*2. *R2 F' L' U' R D L' D L' F' L' F B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 Uw
*3. *F2 D' F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U L' B F U' L U2 F2 L2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 U R F' B D' L F' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F B2 L2 B L2 D Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 L2 F' R Uw2 Fw2 F' R L Uw U D' B Uw2 Fw Rw' B Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 z' y'
*2. *D' B R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D L' F2 U' L R' F' R2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U R' U2 B2 D' L' U2 F2 Fw' R Uw2 F2 U Rw' F2 Rw L' Fw' F2 Rw F' x2 y'
*3. *F' R' D2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R2 L' U2 L F' D B L' D2 F R' U Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 B Uw2 B2 Uw2 F D2 F2 L2 Rw D' R F R2 Fw2 R' Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D R' Uw2 U' B' L2 D' Uw' Bw Lw' U' F2 Fw' Lw' U' F B' Bw' U Fw2 U2 Lw2 R2 L2 B' L' Bw' F2 L Rw2 Fw' D Uw' B2 F' R' Rw' Fw D' Fw2 F L R' U' Uw' Fw2 Bw2 U' Rw Bw' Uw2 Lw R L Bw2 Uw' Dw L B2 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *D2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' U2 Bw Dw U2 L D Fw' L F Bw2 B Dw' L' R2 U2 L2 Lw Fw L' F' Fw2 Dw Fw D U' B' Fw F' Uw Bw' L B2 Rw R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Bw' U L2 Dw Fw Lw Rw2 R Bw' F B' Rw U Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U Rw' L 3Rw 3Uw2
*3. *F' Bw' D2 U' F Uw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 F B' Dw2 Lw' Uw' D' U R2 Rw' D Bw Uw R' L' F B' L Lw' Rw2 Bw R' L' Rw U Rw2 Bw R U' B2 D Dw2 U2 Rw U' F' Rw D Dw' Rw L Dw Uw' D2 F' R2 L Bw' Uw2 Lw2 U2 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Dw' B Fw 3Fw' R Uw' Lw' Rw 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw' B U2 3Uw 3Fw L2 Fw' Dw' F R Bw2 3Rw U2 F2 3Rw Rw' Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 D' B' Lw' U Rw2 Lw L2 Fw2 Rw' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw' D' 3Uw 3Fw Uw Fw' U Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 R' Rw Fw' 3Rw2 Rw R 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' Dw Uw2 3Fw' D2 Uw 3Rw2 D' R Lw' U2 F2 Bw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw2 D 3Uw' x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 3Dw Bw Rw2 3Dw2 F L F Lw 3Uw' B2 3Rw' Rw' 3Dw2 Bw Fw 3Dw2 R 3Dw2 Bw Dw' Bw R2 F 3Rw 3Lw Fw2 Dw2 F' 3Fw B2 3Lw2 D' 3Bw' Fw 3Lw' Dw' D' 3Fw' R2 3Uw' Fw' U' D' Uw2 Lw' 3Dw' Rw' 3Uw B Lw 3Rw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Fw Uw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Lw' 3Fw' L2 3Fw' Bw2 U' Lw' Bw2 U R' U2 Uw 3Rw 3Lw 3Uw B' 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw 3Bw Uw D' 3Fw' 3Uw' F' 3Dw Bw' 3Fw' 3Bw Fw D' B Uw D2 3Bw B2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw' L z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B L B L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D' U' L2 D2 L R B' L Uw2
*2. *L' D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R U F U2 R' D R' B L U2 Rw Uw'
*3. *F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' F2 D R' U' R' F' R B F D2 Fw' Uw
*4. *L2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 U L U2 R F D2 U' B D2 B' L Fw'
*5. *R' D F2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 D R F D B F' U' F' D' Fw Uw'
*6. *D F' B R2 B2 R' U2 D F' R2 B D2 R2 L' U2 F2 B2 R Fw Uw'
*7. *B U' L B' U F' R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*8. *L' B L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 U B2 F R U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*9. *F U B R B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F L' B2 R' U2 B F2 L' Uw2
*10. *D' F U' R2 B L' U' B2 L D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F U2 Rw Uw2
*11. *U D' F D2 R D L F B2 L U L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 Uw
*12. *D2 F2 R2 D U B2 D R B2 D U2 R' U' F' U' L2 U' F L' Fw'
*13. *U F2 D' B L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B U R B2 R B2 U L Fw
*14. *U2 R2 B2 U F B L U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B D' Rw' Uw
*15. *L' F' R' U R F' L U L2 U2 D2 B' L2 D2 F B U' F U2 Rw Uw'
*16. *R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' R B' U F' U' R2 U2 R U B' L Fw'
*17. *D' L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U R D F' L F' L2 U' B Uw'
*18. *R D U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D' F2 U L B' L' D' F L' R U' Rw'
*19. *D' L' D2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U F R' U2 L B' L U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *B' R U' B U' F2 L' F L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F D R' D Fw' Uw
*21. *U2 F' D' R' F' B' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D R2 Uw
*22. *F' U' F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U' F D L' F D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*23. *F' L2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L B2 U2 B' F' D L D' F' U' R' B2 D Fw Uw'
*24. *B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 U' R D' B U2 L' B R' B2 R D Fw
*25. *U R B2 F2 R D2 L U2 F2 B' L' B' D F' R D U2 F2 U Fw' Uw
*26. *R2 U2 F B' U F2 U2 B2 R U D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B Rw
*27. *D' R2 B U2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L D' F2 L U2 B F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*28. *U2 B U' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' L B' D U2 L' F Rw Uw2
*29. *U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R B D B2 U2 L F L D' F L D' Rw2 Uw
*30. *D R2 F2 B2 R B U' L2 U' R' F2 D F2 U2 D R' L2 Fw
*31. *F R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' R2 D2 F D2 F R2 L2 F' L B' D2 L' Fw'
*32. *B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 L F' U B R' B' D F Rw'
*33. *B R L2 B L2 U2 B F' U2 R2 B' U' B D2 F D2 L R D2
*34. *D R2 F' L2 B2 R' F' B' L2 D R U2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' Fw' Uw
*35. *D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F' L2 R' D' L' D' B2 U R2 B' Uw
*36. *D R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 D' F' U B R U B2 R F2 R' Fw' Uw
*37. *U B2 U2 D' F D2 R' U' F2 D R2 D B2 D R' B L B' Rw' Uw2
*38. *R U2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L U' L R2 D' B2 D2 R D' U B D2 Rw' Uw
*39. *D R D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 R' F' R2 U' F R2 B U Fw' Uw2
*40. *B' R U' F R2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D2 L' B2 F R D B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*41. *L2 B2 D' F' R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 U' L' F L' R' D B R Fw' Uw
*42. *B' R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 F R2 F R' U' F2 R2 F' D2 R' Fw
*43. *U2 L U L' B L2 F' U' L R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B' R2 Uw'
*44. *R F2 L' B R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U B' R' U' F2 D' F' U Rw Uw'
*45. *R' D' R' F D' R' D R U2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F L2 Fw' Uw2
*46. *U2 D2 F' U' D L' F' D2 R' U2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 U Rw Uw'
*47. *U R2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F' L' F' U R B2 Uw2
*48. *F U' B L2 D R F' R U' L2 U2 R B2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*49. *B' U2 L F2 R2 B F L2 B U2 F U' B2 U2 B U' R' B' D Fw'
*50. *B' U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D R2 U2 B' D' U' Rw' Uw'
*51. *F D2 B D2 F' L2 B' D2 L D R D R2 F' U2 B' F D'
*52. *B2 U2 R U2 L D2 L R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F D' B R F R Fw Uw'
*53. *D2 B' D' F' L2 F2 U F' R2 D L' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2
*54. *D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 B R2 U L U F' D U L2 B' Rw2
*55. *L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 R F' R F2 R' U L U L2 D' F2 Uw2
*56. *U2 R' L' F2 R B R B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B' D2 F2 U' L2 Fw Uw'
*57. *D L2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 F' L R' U R2 B R B' Rw Uw2
*58. *D' B2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F L' B D2 B2 F L2 F' R D2 Rw Uw2
*59. *R D L U R2 B' D F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B U' F' Uw
*60. *F R F2 R2 U' D F' D L' U2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D B2 L D'
*61. *D' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' L' B' U2 B2 U R' F D' R2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B' L D' B' F2 U F2 D B2 U B2 U2 Rw'
*63. *U2 L' F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R F D2 U L2 F D' R2 Fw'
*64. *U2 B2 L' U2 B F' R2 B L2 D2 F D B' D R2 B2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw
*65. *L D F' R2 L2 B' D B2 L' B U2 L F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L2 Fw
*66. *L' F D B' F2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 D' R2 U F' D2 F2 D Rw'
*67. *R' F' L' F2 R2 D L' U' L' D2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2
*68. *B R2 F' U2 B D2 U2 R2 D' F' R' U' B F' R2 B2 D2 R' F
*69. *U F D B2 D2 B2 L' R' B2 R' U2 F2 D' F2 R' F' U L' R2 Uw2
*70. *R' B2 U' R F2 D L F' D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' D2 R' U2 D' L B2 D2 F' U D2 B2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' L'
*2. *L2 D R' L U2 B' R' U2 D B2 U D F2 L2 U B2 R U2 R2 B'
*3. *U2 F D R2 D' U2 F2 U R' U' B' R' F' L2 U B D
*4. *U' R B R' D B' U2 R' U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L' U L'
*5. *F2 L' D' R' L F' R' L2 B2 D R' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F U F2 L B' L D' B' D' R2 F D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2
*2. *B2 L2 F R2 U2 B' U2 B R' U' L F' L R' U' B2 R F2 D
*3. *R' F' L2 D F' U' L' D R2 D U2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 B R2
*4. *L D2 L2 F' U B2 L' B D F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' R' D
*5. *F' B2 D' F' B2 L' F U' F U L R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D' R' U R2 B L R D2
*2. *U R U2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 D2 F U L2 R' U2 R B U2 R' U
*3. *D B R B' F2 D2 F2 L B2 L B2 F R B2 D2 U' F2 D
*4. *B D' B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F R' D L' U' B' D' U2
*5. *R' U2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 R D' U2 R' B2 U F' L2 R F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 B' U' L' F2 L D' R' L2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L B L F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F R B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U F' L' U' B2 L' B2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 U2 B2 U2 B' L U D2 F2 R L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' R' U2 R U' F U' R2 U2
*3. *F B L' F2 B U' F L' F2 D2 R D F2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 R' U2 B' R' F' L' U B2 D2 Fw2 D R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 D2 L2 R' Uw2 F2 D' U' Fw' L U B L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw' L' D2 Rw D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U2
*3. *B2 D' F' L F' R' F U F B L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U'
*4. *F2 L D' B2 D2 B' U L R2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' U2 F U2 L F Uw2 Rw2 L U2 R2 Fw2 U' R Uw2 D R' U' Fw R' F2 D Uw' L' B U R Uw F2 Rw'
*5. *Uw Fw2 Bw' Dw R' L U' Lw2 Dw' R D2 Uw' F' Rw L Bw2 Uw' Dw R Dw2 D' F2 U' L F' Dw' Bw' Fw2 B2 Lw' U' Bw2 Rw' Lw R Bw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F D' B' Fw' Lw U2 D' Rw2 U D2 Lw F' Rw F2 R2 U Bw2 Dw' D2 L2 U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F R' U R' U2 F R2 U'
*3. *L U F2 R' B' U R F' L B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R L2 D' B
*4. *F2 D F' B' R2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' U' L' F R B2 R D' R' Fw2 L' Fw2 D Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 U D' L2 Fw' D B2 U Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 D Fw2 R' Uw2 U
*5. *Uw Lw' Rw2 F2 Bw2 Uw R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 R F2 Dw' Fw2 U2 L' Uw' Lw F' Dw2 R2 L2 Lw2 Dw L' Uw' R' Uw2 D R B' Rw' F Fw' L' Lw' U Rw2 B D Fw' U' Lw Dw2 F2 B' Bw Lw2 L Fw D Uw' Lw Uw2 D' B U B'
*6. *B Rw R' B' F' Fw2 D Dw 3Fw Dw L2 D2 R2 U Uw2 Lw R' 3Uw' 3Fw' F' Rw2 Dw2 B2 3Rw D' F2 3Uw2 L Dw Rw' R Lw' Bw U' F2 Dw2 3Uw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 3Fw2 D2 F Lw F' Dw D' B2 F' Dw Fw2 Dw Fw' Lw2 3Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 Bw2 D' Uw Bw2 B2 L' 3Uw2 B' 3Uw' F' Bw 3Uw' D 3Fw L 3Fw2 Bw Lw Dw Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F U' R U2 R U' F R
*3. *R B2 D U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B L2 R F2 D2 F' R B' R D2
*4. *L2 U D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F' L U2 F U' L' B F' U2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' D Rw2 U F2 R2 F' U' D' Rw' L' U Rw2 R2 D Fw' Rw' Uw L' R' B2 Uw2
*5. *Dw' D Rw' U2 Dw' Rw B L2 F' Fw' B Dw2 Uw U' Lw' L R F' L Dw' Fw' L2 D B' Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 B' F2 Uw' Dw2 B2 Uw B' R L' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw' B2 Dw' Lw B R2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw F D Lw' U' R' L Fw2 L Rw
*6. *R' Uw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw Bw' R U2 Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw 3Rw Dw Rw' Uw Dw' U' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Fw Lw2 3Rw2 F R F2 B Bw' Rw2 B Lw' L Dw 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 3Uw' L' U' F2 L' U Rw2 3Fw' Uw D' 3Rw2 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw L F2 Lw' Rw' F Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 Dw B2 Lw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Rw L B2 L' Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' Lw U2 Uw'
*7. *U Lw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 3Rw' Lw Uw2 F 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw' Lw' Dw' L' 3Dw' 3Lw' D U' Rw Lw' B Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Fw' B 3Uw Bw' F2 L' F' B2 3Lw U2 Lw 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 R Lw' Bw' F2 3Dw 3Fw2 3Uw' B 3Uw2 U' Rw Bw2 3Fw B' Dw2 3Uw2 L Dw 3Fw Bw D2 B' Bw' 3Bw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' D B 3Uw2 Rw' R 3Fw2 L' Bw2 Lw' U' Rw' L' F' 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw' F' 3Dw Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' Uw' U' Lw 3Rw' R' L' 3Uw' 3Rw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR4+ DL5- UL5+ U4+ R6+ D5- L4+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R3- D2- L5- ALL0+ DR DL
*2. *UR2+ DR1- DL4- UL3+ U2- R4+ D1- L5- ALL4- y2 U1- R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DL UL
*3. *UR5+ DR4+ DL6+ UL0+ U5- R6+ D5- L3- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R5- D1- L3- ALL6+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR4+ DR5+ DL4- UL5+ U2- R5- D2+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R2- D3- L5- ALL4- UR DR
*5. *UR3+ DR5- DL2+ UL4+ U5- R3+ D3+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R4+ D2- L5- ALL4- DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' U B' R' U' B R B R' L u' l r b'
*2. *L' U L R U' L U' B U L' U' u l r' b'
*3. *B' L U B' U' R' U B' R U' L' u l r b'
*4. *R' B' U' R' U B U L R' B L' u' l r
*5. *U' R L B' U' R B' R' L R' L u l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-1)
*3. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-4)
*4. *(4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (-1,0) / (4,-2)
*5. *(0,-4) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B U B' R L R' U' R' U L' R
*2. *U B L B R B L' R' B U B'
*3. *B L B L B' L U' B L' B U'
*4. *B U L' U' B R' B U R' L' B
*5. *U R U' L' B' L' B' R B R L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U L2 flip R2 BL L' U2' BR2' BL2 flip R2' L2 F2' U BL2 BR2 BL U2' R' U2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2
*2. *R L2 flip F2 BL' U R' BL' BR U2' flip U BL BR' BL U2' R2 L2 BR2' U F U2 R2' F U' R F U R F2 U2'
*3. *F2' flip U2' L BR2 U' BR R' BL BR' flip R F2 U L2' BL' BR2' U2 BL2' BR' U2 F' U2 F2' U2' F' R U F' R' F2
*4. *F2 flip BR' R' BL' U' BL2 U2' BL2' flip L' U' BR' BL2' U' BL' L2 U2' F' R' F2' U2' R U F2 R' F' U'
*5. *F2 BL' flip U L' F2' R2 L BR2 U2' BR2' flip U2' L BL2 BR2' U' L2' BL' BR' U2' R2' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2' R' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 U' F' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 F
*3. *B L' U' B' F L2 B' F2 U2 F L R U B F R U F2
*4. *R F' D' L' U R2 D' F' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 B Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F' B2 L2 U2 F L' Fw2 F' L Uw' L2 Uw2 B Uw U' Rw' U2 Rw' Uw' Rw R2
*5. *L' B' R L2 Fw' R B2 Rw D Rw Uw' R2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 L Fw2 Uw2 Bw D2 Dw2 F2 Dw D' L Dw2 B' R D' U R' F' Fw Bw' D2 U Fw2 Bw U' F2 R2 F R' Dw2 L' Rw' Bw' U2 Rw U2 Uw' B' Bw2 L' F Rw Fw' R2
*OH. *R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R U2 F U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B U' F' R2
*Clock. *UR1- DR1- DL2+ UL1+ U3- R4+ D2- L2- ALL3- y2 U3+ R5+ D5+ L5- ALL3+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R L B' R B' R L' B L' R B b
*Square-1. *(1,3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-5) /
*Skewb. *L U B' R' L' B' L B U B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F l b r b' r' f' L R F' R F R' F R B' R'
*2. *L' F' R B' r b r f' F R' F L B' R F R
*3. *R' f l' r' R F f l B F' R B' L' R B F L B
*4. *R F b' B' r b l' f' L R' F L R F' R'
*5. *B' F' L f' F' r' b' f' L B' F L B' F' L' R F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Bw' U Lw R Bw Lw U L Uw R Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Uw' Rw' Lw' Rw u r' b'
*2. *Lw L' R' B Lw U' Rw Bw U' R' B' Rw Uw Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw' u l' r b
*3. *Rw L Uw' L' B' Lw' Uw' R Lw U R B Bw' Rw Lw Bw Rw Lw' r
*4. *L Bw' U Lw Rw L' B' Rw Lw R B' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw Bw Uw Lw' Uw r
*5. *Rw' U Rw Lw' U' L' Bw Rw U R B Rw' Uw Rw Bw' Lw' Bw' Rw u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U R U L D R2 U L D3 L U2 L D R U2 L D R U R D L D R U R D L D R U L D L2 U2 R3 U L D3 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 R D L2 U3 L D R2 D2 L U L U R U R D2 L D L U2 R2 D R U2 L D3 R U3 L D3 L U L U R U R D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D2 R D L2 U R U L2 D R2 U R D L D L2 U R D R2 U L U R U L2 D R2 D L U2 R D L2 U L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D2 R U R D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U R U2 R2 D L2 D R U L D2 R U R D L U L D R U3 L D L U R D R U R D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L2 U2 R D3 R2 U2 L3 U R3 D L2 D L D R2 U3 R D2 L2 D R2 U L U L2 D R2 D L U R U L2 D R U2 L D R U R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B2 U R' F U B2 R D' F U F R2 B L2 F R2 L2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D B F R2 B U2 R2 D' U2 F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L B' L B L F B' D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B D B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F D L2 U' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 R D2 L F R2 B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F R F U2 B2 L2 F2 L U' F' B2 R' L D2 L' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D' L' B F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U F D' F2 L D2 L B F
*2. *F2 B' L F2 U2 D' L U R2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B
*3. *R U2 B' F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L' U2 R' D F L U B' L' F2
*4. *R' U2 F D2 L' D R U F R F2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 U2 F'
*5. *B' R' D' B L D F B U2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D F2 D L2 B2 F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UB UR UF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR UF UB UR UL LB UL UB UL UF UB RF RB UB UR UL RB LF UF RF LF UF UL RF UR UB LB RB LF DL LB UB DL DR DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF DR LF+2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR+ RF+2 UF+2 DB LB- UB DR- DL+ LB UB+2 DL-2
*2. * UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL UB UR LB UL UB LB UL UB UL UF LB RF UR UF RF UR UF RB UB UR LB UB LF UL LF UL UF UR DL LF DB LB UL DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RF+2 DB+ DL DB DL+2
*3. * UF UR UL UB UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UB UR RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UL LB RF UF UR UB LB UB RB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR UL LF UL UF DB LB DF LF DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ LF DF LB+2 UB UR+ UF LB-2 LF DB-2 RB+2 UR UF UR+ LF+2 DB+
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UL LB UB RF UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UB LB LF UF UR RB UB LF UL UF UR UB LB RB UB UR UL RB DF DL DR RF DF LF UF UL LB DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR+ LB DL DF-2 DR+2 DF+2 DR-2 UR-
*5. * UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB LB RF UF RF UF UR UL UB UL UB UL LB UB UL UF RB UB UR UF LB LF UL UF UR LB DB RB DL DR RB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 UB DF+ LF-2 DR+2 RB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R' F U L' U' L F U' R U F R F' R F U R' U' F' R F L' U' F' U' F BL U B BL' D BR F'
*2. *L U' B BL L BL' L' B' L B BL L BL' L' B' L' U L R L F R F' R U L F U R' L B' BL' D' R U' BR'
*3. *L B L BL L' BL' B' L U L' U R U R' L F R' F' R' L F U F' L R F L' R' L R' L' BR D L' F BL' F
*4. *R' F' L' F L R BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' U L' U L F' L' F R' F' L R F' U F R' BL B' L' R' BL' F
*5. *R F' R F' R' D R BR R' BR' D' L' U' R' U R L U F' R L' U L' R L U R' U' R' B' BR' B' R F' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2021)

Results for week 22: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and TheDubDubJr!

*2x2x2*(126)
1.  1.27 Legomanz
2.  1.29 Charles Jerome
3.  1.35 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1.60 MLGCubez
5.  1.76 asacuber
6.  1.78 OriginalUsername
7.  1.85 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  1.96 leomannen
9.  1.99 sean_cut4
10.  2.04 Kerry_Creech
11.  2.09 wuque man 
12.  2.12 turtwig
13.  2.15 ExultantCarn
14.  2.19 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.22 Luke Garrett
16.  2.28 BrianJ
17.  2.31 KSNCubed
18.  2.36 Rubadcar
19.  2.41 Nutybaconator
20.  2.45 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  2.50 CubicOreo
22.  2.62 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  2.63 AndyMok
24.  2.67 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  2.77 NoahCubing
26.  2.93 TrueCuberOfficial
27.  2.94 SilencedBumblebee
28.  3.00 michaelxfy
29.  3.02 tJardigradHe
30.  3.07 Lim Hung
31.  3.10 the dnf master
32.  3.22 mihnea3000
33.  3.23 Trig0n
34.  3.27 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.34 Zeke Mackay
36.  3.44 dollarstorecubes
37.  3.46 ichcubegerne
38.  3.47 Shadowjockey
39.  3.49 jaysammey777
40.  3.51 Nuuk cuber
41.  3.52 cuberkid10
42.  3.53 Torch
43.  3.54 mrsniffles01
44.  3.58 yijunleow
45.  3.61 jason3141
46.  3.66 agradess2
47.  3.68 Brady
47.  3.68 DGCubes
49.  3.69 Fred Lang
50.  3.75 Jonah Jarvis
51.  3.76 AndrewT99
51.  3.76 Dream Cubing
53.  3.77 owendonnelly
54.  3.84 Sub1Hour
55.  3.89 Jami Viljanen
56.  3.93 Liam Wadek
57.  3.94 MCuber
58.  3.96 FaLoL
59.  4.01 vishwasankarcubing
60.  4.14 Volcaniccubing
61.  4.18 KrokosB
62.  4.20 JFCUBING
63.  4.24 Antto Pitkänen
64.  4.31 BMcCl1
65.  4.34 miguelrogenmoser
66.  4.35 midnightcuberx
66.  4.35 JChambers13
68.  4.40 Rollercoasterben 
69.  4.42 d2polld
70.  4.43 João Vinicius
71.  4.45 Keenan Johnson
72.  4.46 Raymos Castillo
73.  4.53 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
73.  4.53 Peter Preston
75.  4.54 Cale S
76.  4.59 Loffy8
77.  4.61 Triangles_are_cubers
78.  4.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
79.  4.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  4.73 trangium
81.  4.82 G2013
82.  4.83 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  4.84 Glyr
83.  4.84 MattP98
85.  5.00 brad711
86.  5.11 PingPongCuber
87.  5.12 Kiapdivad
88.  5.33 PCCuber
89.  5.34 anna4f
90.  5.53 Li Xiang
91.  5.56 johnandthecube
92.  5.66 I am not a noob
93.  5.74 cubeyinnit
94.  5.83 drpfisherman
95.  5.85 Jakub26
96.  5.95 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
97.  6.09 Meisme
97.  6.09 Ethanawoll
99.  6.59 breadears
99.  6.59 TheEpicCuber
101.  6.61 Mike Hughey
102.  6.62 Allan Foltz
103.  6.67 xyzzy
103.  6.67 swankfukinc
105.  6.73 LittleLumos
106.  6.86 Jonascube
107.  6.95 melexi
108.  7.58 SentsuiJack2403
109.  7.60 feli.cubes
110.  7.86 [email protected]
111.  8.03 Master_Disaster
111.  8.03 calcuber1800
113.  8.05 linus.sch
114.  8.16 Rubika-37-021204
115.  8.27 Ace19212
116.  8.36 nevinscph
117.  8.54 Jrg
118.  9.72 sporteisvogel
119.  10.18 thomas.sch
120.  10.23 avodious
121.  10.85 SirPlzStop
122.  14.26 Jacck
123.  15.89 MatsBergsten
124.  19.99 Krökeldil
125.  29.87 lizs
126.  DNF L1ght7ear2020 YT


*3x3x3*(173)
1.  6.34 Luke Garrett
2.  6.55 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.37 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.44 OriginalUsername
5.  7.50 Jonah Jarvis
6.  7.72 wuque man 
6.  7.72 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.78 KSNCubed
9.  7.88 MLGCubez
10.  7.92 ExultantCarn
11.  7.93 LukasDikic
12.  8.01 tJardigradHe
13.  8.06 Charles Jerome
14.  8.23 Ty Y.
14.  8.23 turtwig
14.  8.23 Legomanz
17.  8.38 NoahCubing
18.  8.57 Kerry_Creech
19.  8.69 BraydenTheCuber
20.  8.77 Lim Hung
21.  8.80 cuberkid10
22.  8.88 Rubadcar
23.  8.97 Vlad Hordiienko
24.  9.15 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  9.16 vishwasankarcubing
26.  9.19 TheDubDubJr
27.  9.34 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  9.36 AndyMok
29.  9.42 MatthewEllis
30.  9.43 sean_cut4
31.  9.45 FaLoL
32.  9.51 yijunleow
32.  9.51 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  9.55 Nutybaconator
34.  9.55 miguelrogenmoser
36.  9.57 Shadowjockey
37.  9.58 ichcubegerne
38.  9.66 Dream Cubing
39.  9.67 G2013
40.  9.68 michaelxfy
41.  9.72 jaysammey777
42.  9.77 JChambers13
43.  9.78 SilencedBumblebee
44.  9.98 Keenan Johnson
45.  9.99 BMcCl1
46.  10.01 BradenTheMagician
47.  10.03 Cale S
48.  10.09 2017LAMB06
49.  10.12 Coinman_
50.  10.29 MCuber
51.  10.43 the dnf master
52.  10.48 KrokosB
53.  10.55 mrsniffles01
54.  10.60 mihnea3000
55.  10.75 sigalig
56.  10.77 Glyr
57.  10.99 d2polld
58.  11.02 AndrewT99
59.  11.11 leomannen
60.  11.23 xtreme cuber2007
61.  11.25 Liam Wadek
62.  11.27 DGCubes
63.  11.29 Fred Lang
64.  11.38 dollarstorecubes
64.  11.38 agradess2
66.  11.43 Grzegorz Chudzik
67.  11.44 wearephamily1719
68.  11.65 Harsha Paladugu
69.  11.75 Raymos Castillo
70.  11.79 JFCUBING
71.  11.80 Brady
72.  11.82 Keroma12
73.  11.91 SirVivor
74.  11.99 20luky3
75.  12.00 Boris McCoy
76.  12.09 trangium
77.  12.23 Rollercoasterben 
77.  12.23 abunickabhi
79.  12.28 seungju choi
80.  12.31 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  12.34 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81.  12.34 xyzzy
83.  12.45 Torch
84.  12.48 Sub1Hour
85.  12.61 Antto Pitkänen
86.  12.64 Mattia Pasquini
87.  12.81 Trig0n
88.  12.88 João Vinicius
89.  12.89 owendonnelly
90.  13.05 MattP98
91.  13.18 Jami Viljanen
92.  13.21 Scrambled
93.  13.28 PCCuber
94.  13.31 Nuuk cuber
95.  13.33 rubik2005
96.  13.35 CubicOreo
97.  13.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
98.  13.47 brad711
99.  13.48 Peter Preston
100.  13.54 edd_dib
101.  13.66 breadears
102.  13.75 chancet4488
103.  13.85 Natemophi
104.  13.96 2019ECKE02
105.  14.05 PingPongCuber
106.  14.12 revaldoah
107.  14.21 TrueCuberOfficial
107.  14.21 drpfisherman
109.  14.24 bennettstouder
110.  14.34 midnightcuberx
111.  14.44 JoannaCuber
112.  14.61 lumes2121
113.  14.71 Caleb Ashley
114.  14.82 thatkid
115.  15.09 Loffy8
116.  15.20 Meisme
117.  15.23 Winfaza
118.  15.24 ImmolatedMarmoset
119.  15.55 Kiapdivad
120.  15.61 dnguyen2204
121.  16.23 SentsuiJack2403
122.  16.26 johnandthecube
123.  16.52 Li Xiang
124.  16.57 TheEpicCuber
125.  16.64 LittleLumos
126.  17.13 nevinscph
127.  17.16 WoowyBaby
128.  17.29 Ernest Fowler
128.  17.29 I am not a noob
130.  17.49 Triangles_are_cubers
131.  17.51 swankfukinc
132.  17.53 John Benwell
133.  17.55 Volcaniccubing
134.  17.91 MarkA64
135.  18.04 [email protected]
136.  18.25 feli.cubes
137.  18.30 anna4f
138.  18.44 CreationUniverse
139.  18.98 Jonascube
140.  19.05 Allan Foltz
141.  19.40 Ethanawoll
142.  19.52 Master_Disaster
143.  19.85 RyanSoh
144.  20.14 CFOP INC
145.  20.70 GHOSTGANCUBER
146.  20.88 Mike Hughey
147.  21.24 NaterTater23
148.  21.39 Jrg
149.  21.42 filmip
150.  21.47 GAN CUBER
151.  22.12 Jakub26
152.  22.61 Romy4
153.  22.85 One Wheel
154.  23.10 sporteisvogel
155.  23.38 SirPlzStop
156.  23.44 melexi
157.  24.98 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
158.  25.40 Cherry_13
159.  25.68 Ace19212
160.  26.15 calcuber1800
161.  26.85 zakikaz
162.  27.17 linus.sch
163.  27.51 cubeyinnit
164.  28.25 Rubika-37-021204
165.  29.36 cubingmom2
166.  29.64 Jacck
167.  32.81 MatsBergsten
168.  32.88 SuperMarioGuy4
169.  35.52 Krökeldil
170.  40.45 lizs
171.  42.48 avodious
172.  43.89 X-Man Tornado V2
173.  50.30 UPCHAN


*4x4x4*(97)
1.  29.11 cuberkid10
2.  29.92 Christopher Fandrich
3.  31.95 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  32.02 Dream Cubing
5.  33.06 MLGCubez
6.  34.83 Shadowjockey
7.  34.93 G2013
8.  35.15 Charles Jerome
9.  36.07 JChambers13
10.  36.11 wuque man 
11.  36.32 michaelxfy
12.  37.02 mrsniffles01
13.  37.41 Luke Garrett
13.  37.41 ichcubegerne
15.  37.52 fun at the joy
16.  37.86 Lim Hung
17.  38.20 FaLoL
18.  38.91 Kerry_Creech
19.  38.92 sigalig
20.  38.94 MartinN13
21.  39.33 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  39.40 dollarstorecubes
23.  39.63 NoahCubing
24.  40.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
25.  40.68 20luky3
26.  40.94 MCuber
27.  41.10 turtwig
27.  41.10 CubicOreo
29.  41.56 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  41.60 Torch
31.  41.80 TheDubDubJr
31.  41.80 Raymos Castillo
33.  42.57 BradenTheMagician
34.  43.34 yijunleow
35.  43.40 Keenan Johnson
36.  43.51 KSNCubed
37.  43.71 AndrewT99
38.  43.80 sean_cut4
39.  44.39 abunickabhi
40.  45.09 BMcCl1
41.  45.49 jaysammey777
42.  45.89 João Vinicius
43.  48.29 wearephamily1719
44.  48.82 edd_dib
45.  48.90 leomannen
46.  49.19 nevinscph
47.  49.49 Sub1Hour
48.  49.73 breadears
49.  50.04 xyzzy
50.  50.51 PingPongCuber
51.  50.96 Rollercoasterben 
52.  51.44 Kiapdivad
53.  52.05 thatkid
54.  53.47 Liam Wadek
55.  53.91 drpfisherman
56.  53.94 Nuuk cuber
57.  54.16 d2polld
58.  54.66 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
59.  55.27 Brady
60.  56.12 2019ECKE02
61.  57.01 LittleLumos
62.  57.35 swankfukinc
63.  57.75 John Benwell
64.  58.06 Winfaza
65.  58.25 Loffy8
66.  58.51 Jami Viljanen
67.  58.58 midnightcuberx
67.  58.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  59.28 Grzegorz Chudzik
70.  59.72 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  1:02.83 chancet4488
72.  1:04.17 johnandthecube
73.  1:04.47 I am not a noob
74.  1:07.37 Volcaniccubing
75.  1:07.81 Ethanawoll
76.  1:09.18 Li Xiang
76.  1:09.18 Meisme
78.  1:09.60 Triangles_are_cubers
79.  1:14.92 miguelrogenmoser
80.  1:17.47 Jakub26
81.  1:18.22 Jrg
82.  1:19.79 xtreme cuber2007
83.  1:20.23 One Wheel
84.  1:21.14 NaterTater23
85.  1:24.18 melexi
86.  1:30.10 Mike Hughey
87.  1:32.30 sporteisvogel
88.  1:34.59 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:35.49 PCCuber
90.  1:42.33 Jacck
91.  1:42.82 freshcuber.de
92.  1:43.39 thomas.sch
93.  1:51.45 linus.sch
94.  1:54.30 cubeyinnit
95.  2:18.14 MatsBergsten
96.  2:53.72 avodious
97.  DNF Jonascube


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  58.15 Dream Cubing
2.  58.70 AndyMok
3.  59.05 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:02.94 cuberkid10
5.  1:03.59 Shadowjockey
6.  1:05.09 MLGCubez
7.  1:05.84 ichcubegerne
8.  1:06.87 FaLoL
9.  1:08.08 jason3141
10.  1:08.12 michaelxfy
11.  1:09.80 Luke Garrett
12.  1:09.98 Christopher Fandrich
13.  1:11.36 KrokosB
14.  1:13.84 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:16.19 João Vinicius
16.  1:17.46 CubicOreo
17.  1:19.15 turtwig
18.  1:19.29 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:19.96 MartinN13
20.  1:21.92 drpfisherman
21.  1:22.02 MCuber
22.  1:23.48 abunickabhi
23.  1:24.28 NoahCubing
24.  1:24.50 yijunleow
25.  1:25.24 nevinscph
26.  1:25.40 dollarstorecubes
27.  1:26.50 jaysammey777
28.  1:27.11 AndrewT99
29.  1:28.93 Sub1Hour
30.  1:29.96 Liam Wadek
31.  1:30.75 sean_cut4
32.  1:31.86 Rollercoasterben 
33.  1:35.56 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:35.66 BMcCl1
35.  1:35.84 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:36.08 xyzzy
37.  1:41.70 PingPongCuber
38.  1:49.57 edd_dib
39.  1:50.19 Grzegorz Chudzik
40.  1:52.84 melexi
41.  1:53.57 thatkid
42.  1:54.93 breadears
43.  1:56.54 Ethanawoll
44.  2:00.20 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  2:03.66 Loffy8
46.  2:06.31 johnandthecube
47.  2:21.89 Jrg
48.  2:27.43 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:27.67 One Wheel
50.  2:30.91 Jami Viljanen
51.  2:48.45 TrueCuberOfficial
52.  2:48.60 midnightcuberx
53.  2:50.54 thomas.sch
54.  2:53.99 Jacck
55.  2:59.17 Jakub26
56.  3:08.97 sporteisvogel
57.  3:11.61 freshcuber.de
58.  3:45.64 linus.sch
59.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
59.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:46.55 Lim Hung
2.  1:47.98 Dream Cubing
3.  1:58.45 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  1:58.99 Shadowjockey
5.  2:00.21 ichcubegerne
6.  2:02.63 MLGCubez
7.  2:03.30 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:03.63 FaLoL
9.  2:13.72 Keroma12
10.  2:15.31 Luke Garrett
11.  2:15.42 nevinscph
12.  2:17.88 sigalig
13.  2:30.65 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:32.76 CubicOreo
15.  2:37.21 Liam Wadek
16.  2:43.11 xyzzy
17.  2:45.57 melexi
18.  2:48.64 AndrewT99
19.  2:49.50 Sub1Hour
20.  2:50.61 turtwig
21.  3:22.02 Nuuk cuber
22.  3:42.31 johnandthecube
23.  3:57.07 One Wheel
24.  4:00.17 PingPongCuber
25.  4:23.17 Jrg
26.  4:47.02 Rubika-37-021204
27.  4:51.90 thomas.sch
28.  5:03.65 sporteisvogel
29.  5:44.54 Loffy8
30.  DNF linus.sch
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:13.25 Lim Hung
2.  2:25.16 Dream Cubing
3.  2:51.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:55.36 Shadowjockey
5.  3:03.28 TheDubDubJr
6.  3:05.26 michaelxfy
7.  3:09.16 MLGCubez
8.  3:11.13 Torch
9.  3:21.92 Keroma12
10.  3:41.77 nevinscph
11.  3:45.20 Liam Wadek
12.  3:55.11 Raymos Castillo
13.  4:02.35 Sub1Hour
14.  4:07.62 melexi
15.  4:11.00 CubicOreo
16.  5:40.53 PingPongCuber
17.  5:50.15 johnandthecube
18.  6:10.15 One Wheel
19.  6:16.54 Jrg
20.  7:32.44 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:33.55 thomas.sch
22.  8:26.51 sporteisvogel
23.  DNF freshcuber.de
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(41)
1.  5.29 Charles Jerome
2.  5.43 SilencedBumblebee
3.  5.61 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  6.50 jaysammey777
5.  6.95 TrueCuberOfficial
6.  7.41 Christopher Fandrich
7.  7.60 ExultantCarn
8.  7.83 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  7.84 ichcubegerne
10.  7.95 turtwig
11.  8.33 Grzegorz Chudzik
12.  8.74 MLGCubez
13.  11.77 G2013
14.  12.61 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  14.48 agradess2
16.  14.71 Ace19212
17.  15.22 Li Xiang
18.  15.63 TipsterTrickster 
19.  15.67 Lim Hung
20.  16.22 Trig0n
21.  16.36 BradenTheMagician
22.  16.54 Luke Garrett
23.  19.37 MattP98
24.  19.85 I am not a noob
25.  20.71 nevinscph
26.  20.76 Mike Hughey
27.  21.04 Raymos Castillo
28.  21.88 michaelxfy
29.  26.26 MatsBergsten
30.  26.62 Jakub26
31.  27.24 PingPongCuber
32.  27.35 midnightcuberx
32.  27.35 NoahCubing
34.  27.70 John Benwell
35.  30.53 johnandthecube
36.  35.59 LittleLumos
37.  36.43 Jacck
38.  1:07.18 thomas.sch
39.  3:12.06 sporteisvogel
40.  DNF sean_cut4
40.  DNF PCCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  15.43 TommyC
2.  15.56 PokeCubes
3.  17.01 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  17.50 G2013
5.  27.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  27.48 Keroma12
7.  32.23 seungju choi
8.  32.38 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
9.  32.54 abunickabhi
10.  33.11 openseas
11.  33.47 JChambers13
12.  37.72 2019ECKE02
13.  42.29 MLGCubez
14.  44.29 willian_pessoa
15.  50.53 nevinscph
16.  57.96 Lim Hung
17.  1:01.35 Jakub26
18.  1:01.39 jaysammey777
19.  1:01.65 MattP98
20.  1:07.22 revaldoah
21.  1:08.36 MatsBergsten
22.  1:17.92 LittleLumos
23.  1:19.08 thatkid
24.  1:32.15 michaelxfy
25.  1:33.50 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:39.21 PingPongCuber
27.  2:03.94 filmip
28.  2:16.19 midnightcuberx
29.  2:21.52 Jacck
30.  2:25.56 Luke Garrett
31.  3:03.83 Jami Viljanen
32.  3:24.20 xtreme cuber2007
33.  4:29.02 PCCuber
34.  DNF dnguyen2204
34.  DNF 鄧南英
34.  DNF d2polld


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:17.85 Keroma12
2.  4:35.20 nevinscph
3.  7:41.82 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  8:11.75 Jacck
5.  16:12.50 Raymos Castillo
6.  DNF PingPongCuber
6.  DNF 2019ECKE02
6.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  5:12.19 Cale S
2.  9:51.17 nevinscph
3.  14:48.12 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  16:12.78 Jacck
5.  19:53.42 LittleLumos
6.  DNF MLGCubez
6.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  40:32.26 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  26/31 55:05 Keroma12
2.  6/6 31:08 PingPongCuber
3.  7/8 52:46 SilencedBumblebee


Spoiler



4.  5/5 3:50 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
5.  6/7 43:39 TrueCuberOfficial
6.  4/4 23:04 Raymos Castillo
7.  3/3 5:40 nevinscph


*3x3x3 one-handed*(100)
1.  11.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.22 branson_lau
3.  11.75 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.96 OriginalUsername
5.  12.83 MLGCubez
6.  12.91 Benjamin Warry
7.  13.96 AndyMok
8.  14.04 Christopher Fandrich
9.  14.22 wuque man 
10.  14.27 Dream Cubing
11.  14.45 Lim Hung
12.  14.96 turtwig
13.  15.07 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  15.17 CubicOreo
15.  15.78 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  15.92 michaelxfy
17.  16.19 ichcubegerne
18.  16.58 mihnea3000
19.  16.98 BradenTheMagician
20.  17.14 cuberkid10
21.  17.17 Harsha Paladugu
22.  17.33 LukasDikic
23.  17.49 midnightcuberx
24.  17.56 MCuber
25.  17.90 leomannen
26.  17.93 fun at the joy
27.  18.27 sean_cut4
28.  18.55 G2013
29.  18.65 vishwasankarcubing
30.  18.69 abunickabhi
31.  18.83 dollarstorecubes
32.  19.25 Boris McCoy
33.  19.47 Torch
34.  19.82 Glyr
35.  20.15 Grzegorz Chudzik
36.  20.24 TheDubDubJr
37.  20.37 Zeke Mackay
38.  20.41 jaysammey777
39.  20.47 Shadowjockey
40.  20.65 FaLoL
41.  20.95 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  21.08 edd_dib
43.  21.23 agradess2
44.  21.38 xyzzy
45.  21.43 João Vinicius
46.  21.69 yijunleow
47.  22.27 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  23.21 Liam Wadek
49.  23.41 Peter Preston
49.  23.41 drpfisherman
51.  23.45 Nutybaconator
52.  24.05 Trig0n
53.  24.15 Sub1Hour
54.  24.17 wearephamily1719
55.  24.23 revaldoah
56.  25.07 PingPongCuber
57.  25.90 Brady
58.  26.06 d2polld
59.  26.94 Jami Viljanen
60.  26.97 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  27.20 Raymos Castillo
62.  27.29 MattP98
63.  27.72 breadears
64.  28.10 xtreme cuber2007
65.  28.37 brad711
66.  28.66 miguelrogenmoser
67.  29.01 Kiapdivad
68.  29.77 BMcCl1
69.  30.02 owendonnelly
69.  30.02 RyanSoh
71.  30.28 Volcaniccubing
72.  30.80 Nuuk cuber
73.  31.37 Meisme
73.  31.37 PCCuber
75.  31.52 Winfaza
76.  32.13 trangium
77.  32.54 nevinscph
78.  33.96 Ethanawoll
79.  35.95 Heath Flick
80.  38.65 Loffy8
81.  39.17 chancet4488
82.  39.33 LittleLumos
83.  42.80 TheEpicCuber
84.  45.64 I am not a noob
85.  45.74 sporteisvogel
86.  48.10 Mike Hughey
87.  48.54 Allan Foltz
88.  49.91 Jakub26
89.  57.07 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:02.56 Jacck
91.  1:09.90 feli.cubes
92.  1:11.96 thomas.sch
93.  1:28.25 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
94.  1:29.23 calcuber1800
95.  1:33.45 cubeyinnit
96.  1:58.27 lizs
97.  2:00.99 MatsBergsten
98.  2:08.00 Krökeldil
99.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
99.  DNF Jonascube


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  24.44 Lim Hung
2.  8:51.40 cubeyinnit
3.  DNF Jonascube

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  38.59 TheDubDubJr
2.  42.63 ichcubegerne
3.  47.60 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  51.44 I am not a noob
5.  1:02.07 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:08.86 PingPongCuber
7.  1:18.39 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:19.31 AndyMok
9.  1:42.87 Jami Viljanen
10.  1:43.14 Sub1Hour
11.  2:25.33 Jacck
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  22.67 (22, 25, 21) Cale S
1.  22.67 (23, 22, 23) Jack314
3.  26.00 (31, 26, 21) trangium


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (30, 24, 29) MLGCubez
5.  28.33 (28, 27, 30) WoowyBaby
6.  32.67 (33, 31, 34) RyanSoh
7.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (55, DNS, DNS) dnguyen2204
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  40.83 cuberkid10
2.  45.33 Luke Garrett
3.  45.44 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  46.74 MLGCubez
4.  46.74 NoahCubing
6.  46.97 Christopher Fandrich
7.  47.63 AndyMok
8.  48.92 turtwig
9.  49.08 wuque man 
10.  49.98 ichcubegerne
11.  52.07 Torch
12.  52.41 Lim Hung
13.  54.63 BradenTheMagician
14.  54.64 Shadowjockey
15.  54.70 TheDubDubJr
16.  55.82 KSNCubed
17.  56.55 michaelxfy
18.  58.30 dollarstorecubes
19.  59.07 leomannen
20.  1:01.43 nico_german_cuber
21.  1:02.98 sean_cut4
22.  1:06.90 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:07.56 BMcCl1
24.  1:08.90 PingPongCuber
25.  1:10.94 nevinscph
26.  1:12.93 midnightcuberx
27.  1:13.16 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:14.86 Brady
29.  1:15.90 Grzegorz Chudzik
30.  1:16.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  1:17.92 d2polld
32.  1:18.76 Rollercoasterben 
33.  1:19.75 Loffy8
34.  1:22.59 Sub1Hour
35.  1:23.78 owendonnelly
36.  1:24.81 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  1:25.02 breadears
38.  1:32.06 Ethanawoll
39.  1:37.37 miguelrogenmoser
40.  1:48.56 I am not a noob
41.  2:04.90 melexi
42.  2:09.61 Jrg
43.  2:17.13 sporteisvogel
44.  2:26.99 Allan Foltz
45.  2:27.38 thomas.sch
46.  2:31.23 Jacck
47.  2:39.44 cubeyinnit
48.  3:11.08 Jonascube
49.  3:42.39 MatsBergsten
50.  4:07.81 avodious


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:45.68 Lim Hung
2.  1:49.64 AndyMok
3.  1:49.75 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:52.92 wuque man 
5.  1:52.99 MLGCubez
6.  1:56.26 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:58.78 Dream Cubing
8.  1:59.47 Shadowjockey
9.  2:04.75 Luke Garrett
10.  2:05.84 ichcubegerne
11.  2:18.99 TheDubDubJr
12.  2:22.41 nevinscph
13.  2:26.65 sean_cut4
14.  2:27.03 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:39.08 michaelxfy
16.  2:41.01 Rollercoasterben 
17.  2:41.77 dollarstorecubes
18.  2:42.60 BMcCl1
19.  2:49.70 Sub1Hour
20.  2:52.26 PingPongCuber
21.  3:01.54 Nuuk cuber
22.  3:25.21 Ethanawoll
23.  3:34.78 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  3:40.72 Loffy8
25.  3:41.22 d2polld
26.  3:50.11 melexi
27.  4:19.33 midnightcuberx
28.  4:34.44 Jrg
29.  5:02.87 thomas.sch
30.  5:14.93 sporteisvogel
31.  5:49.20 Jacck
32.  5:55.77 Allan Foltz
33.  7:22.00 cubeyinnit
34.  7:45.18 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:49.88 AndyMok
2.  3:52.16 Lim Hung
3.  4:00.57 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:03.30 michaelxfy
5.  4:08.78 ichcubegerne
6.  4:13.26 TheDubDubJr
7.  4:36.21 Raymos Castillo
8.  4:59.30 nevinscph
9.  5:16.46 Sub1Hour
10.  6:25.08 melexi
11.  6:49.13 PingPongCuber
12.  8:49.66 Jrg
13.  8:54.56 Loffy8
14.  9:53.13 thomas.sch
15.  10:13.40 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:03.65 Lim Hung
2.  7:05.18 Shadowjockey
3.  7:27.25 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7:30.74 michaelxfy
5.  7:30.82 AndyMok
6.  7:31.62 ichcubegerne
7.  8:56.95 nevinscph
8.  9:04.30 Raymos Castillo
9.  10:13.21 melexi
10.  10:17.74 Sub1Hour
11.  11:23.90 PingPongCuber
12.  11:56.41 Rollercoasterben 
13.  16:07.28 Jrg
14.  17:37.25 thomas.sch
15.  19:47.59 David Reid


*Clock*(49)
1.  3.73 JChambers13
2.  5.06 jaysammey777
3.  5.27 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  5.71 MartinN13
5.  5.97 Liam Wadek
6.  6.10 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  6.40 MLGCubez
7.  6.40 ImmolatedMarmoset
9.  6.45 Charles Jerome
10.  6.65 vishwasankarcubing
11.  6.93 AndyMok
12.  6.98 TheDubDubJr
13.  7.28 Mattia Pasquini
14.  7.59 drpfisherman
15.  7.73 Lim Hung
16.  8.58 cuberkid10
17.  8.80 Cale S
18.  8.90 BradenTheMagician
19.  9.43 Rollercoasterben 
20.  9.46 Luke Garrett
21.  9.58 Volcaniccubing
22.  9.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  9.73 Christopher Fandrich
24.  9.75 Li Xiang
25.  10.18 Grzegorz Chudzik
26.  10.20 CubicOreo
27.  10.58 Torch
28.  10.68 Raymos Castillo
29.  10.98 ichcubegerne
30.  11.54 Nuuk cuber
31.  11.83 Sub1Hour
32.  12.02 Ethanawoll
33.  12.09 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  13.17 Zeke Mackay
35.  13.24 feli.cubes
36.  13.50 Jami Viljanen
37.  13.58 cubingmom2
38.  13.93 wearephamily1719
39.  14.11 PingPongCuber
40.  14.96 TrueCuberOfficial
41.  19.25 thomas.sch
42.  19.45 nevinscph
43.  22.74 d2polld
44.  23.92 sporteisvogel
45.  24.46 Jacck
46.  26.36 BMcCl1
47.  30.73 Thecubingcuber347
48.  DNF freshcuber.de
48.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(38)
1.  46.29 KrokosB
2.  46.57 MLGCubez
3.  49.90 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  53.96 michaelxfy
5.  55.82 Lim Hung
6.  57.52 MCuber
7.  58.84 Luke Garrett
8.  1:00.94 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:01.58 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1:11.77 agradess2
11.  1:12.14 ichcubegerne
12.  1:13.07 Torch
13.  1:16.12 Liam Wadek
14.  1:16.92 50ph14
15.  1:18.27 TheDubDubJr
16.  1:20.00 drpfisherman
17.  1:20.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  1:29.17 Sub1Hour
19.  1:31.99 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  1:33.87 midnightcuberx
21.  1:35.95 TrueCuberOfficial
22.  1:36.01 João Vinicius
23.  1:40.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:41.22 nevinscph
25.  1:44.04 Loffy8
26.  1:47.42 PingPongCuber
27.  1:48.38 Rollercoasterben 
28.  2:00.24 d2polld
29.  2:03.77 Brady
30.  2:10.89 PCCuber
31.  2:22.66 TheEpicCuber
32.  3:00.70 melexi
33.  3:13.75 Jacck
34.  3:22.95 freshcuber.de
35.  3:29.73 sporteisvogel
36.  3:33.45 cubeyinnit
37.  3:41.68 thomas.sch
38.  4:16.35 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(77)
1.  2.24 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.66 MLGCubez
3.  2.68 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  2.83 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.99 Grzegorz Chudzik
6.  3.02 Heath Flick
7.  3.05 TrueCuberOfficial
8.  3.17 SilencedBumblebee
9.  3.19 KSNCubed
10.  3.30 DGCubes
11.  3.45 Charles Jerome
12.  3.48 MartinN13
13.  3.62 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.87 Benjamin Warry
15.  3.96 Liam Wadek
16.  4.01 Boris McCoy
17.  4.07 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  4.32 Trig0n
19.  4.35 Christopher Fandrich
20.  4.38 Jami Viljanen
21.  4.39 michaelxfy
22.  4.58 Brady
23.  4.81 TheDubDubJr
23.  4.81 AndyMok
25.  4.94 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  4.95 leomannen
27.  4.99 João Vinicius
28.  5.03 Luke Garrett
29.  5.11 JChambers13
30.  5.31 MCuber
31.  5.36 NoahCubing
32.  5.37 Torch
33.  5.47 Lim Hung
34.  5.71 dollarstorecubes
35.  5.87 Zeke Mackay
36.  5.91 CubicOreo
37.  5.92 Cale S
38.  6.06 wearephamily1719
39.  6.11 nico_german_cuber
40.  6.13 cuberkid10
41.  6.20 MattP98
42.  6.43 Raymos Castillo
42.  6.43 Antto Pitkänen
44.  6.59 Kiapdivad
45.  6.64 ichcubegerne
46.  6.78 wuque man 
47.  6.80 Nuuk cuber
48.  6.92 rubik2005
49.  6.97 Sub1Hour
50.  7.02 sean_cut4
51.  7.08 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  7.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  7.26 midnightcuberx
54.  7.41 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  7.72 Keenan Johnson
56.  7.82 AOM1502
57.  7.96 agradess2
58.  8.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
59.  8.06 PingPongCuber
60.  8.79 Li Xiang
61.  8.80 cubeyinnit
62.  9.15 Volcaniccubing
63.  9.19 Loffy8
64.  9.37 Mike Hughey
65.  9.57 d2polld
66.  11.55 Ethanawoll
67.  11.80 Blake the Cuber
68.  13.65 sporteisvogel
69.  14.02 melexi
70.  14.43 Jonascube
71.  14.88 feli.cubes
72.  15.27 nevinscph
73.  16.48 Jacck
74.  18.82 thomas.sch
75.  20.80 PCCuber
76.  22.20 calcuber1800
77.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(58)
1.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.19 David ep
3.  7.41 blerrpycuber


Spoiler



4.  8.30 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  8.35 mrsniffles01
6.  8.87 MLGCubez
7.  9.80 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  9.90 2019ECKE02
9.  10.58 Cale S
10.  10.65 Boris McCoy
11.  11.24 NoahCubing
12.  11.31 BradenTheMagician
13.  12.06 KSNCubed
14.  12.10 Brady
15.  12.30 AndyMok
16.  12.78 Lim Hung
17.  12.92 Sub1Hour
18.  13.45 Luke Garrett
19.  13.87 ichcubegerne
20.  13.89 Rollercoasterben 
21.  14.16 JChambers13
22.  14.18 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  14.71 OriginalUsername
24.  14.88 michaelxfy
25.  14.94 fun at the joy
26.  15.08 MCuber
27.  15.86 leomannen
28.  16.69 TheDubDubJr
29.  17.16 MattP98
30.  17.85 cuberkid10
31.  17.99 Antto Pitkänen
32.  18.70 Keenan Johnson
33.  20.52 wearephamily1719
34.  20.56 ImmolatedMarmoset
35.  20.70 Torch
36.  21.07 turtwig
37.  21.44 midnightcuberx
38.  22.78 Dream Cubing
39.  23.70 agradess2
40.  23.91 João Vinicius
41.  24.15 Liam Wadek
42.  25.97 PingPongCuber
43.  26.44 Trig0n
44.  27.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  31.25 Nuuk cuber
46.  32.32 Raymos Castillo
47.  35.28 feli.cubes
48.  36.39 yijunleow
49.  39.72 Allan Foltz
50.  41.80 Volcaniccubing
51.  45.49 Mike Hughey
52.  49.06 PCCuber
53.  56.08 sporteisvogel
54.  1:00.36 nevinscph
55.  1:02.08 TheEpicCuber
56.  1:06.90 d2polld
57.  1:07.47 Jacck
58.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(77)
1.  2.43 Charles Jerome
2.  2.62 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.65 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.95 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.97 Rubadcar
6.  2.99 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.01 MLGCubez
8.  3.13 SilencedBumblebee
9.  3.30 Ty Y.
10.  3.46 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  3.69 NoahCubing
12.  3.73 João Vinicius
13.  3.85 d2polld
14.  3.86 Cale S
15.  3.89 OriginalUsername
16.  3.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  4.00 KSNCubed
18.  4.02 AndyMok
19.  4.19 sean_cut4
20.  4.23 TrueCuberOfficial
21.  4.30 Antto Pitkänen
22.  4.46 Luke Garrett
23.  4.47 michaelxfy
24.  4.52 SirVivor
25.  4.53 Lim Hung
26.  4.54 CubicOreo
27.  4.59 TheDubDubJr
28.  4.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  4.63 leomannen
30.  4.66 mrsniffles01
31.  4.71 50ph14
32.  4.77 MattP98
33.  4.83 mihnea3000
34.  4.85 Volcaniccubing
35.  4.87 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  4.89 BradenTheMagician
37.  4.91 Liam Wadek
38.  5.13 Boris McCoy
39.  5.33 JChambers13
40.  5.41 midnightcuberx
41.  5.46 MCuber
42.  5.49 AOM1502
43.  5.59 Harsha Paladugu
43.  5.59 wearephamily1719
45.  5.67 Trig0n
46.  5.70 fun at the joy
47.  5.83 ichcubegerne
48.  5.90 jaysammey777
49.  6.02 cuberkid10
50.  6.03 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  6.62 Sub1Hour
52.  6.70 Christopher Fandrich
53.  6.88 feli.cubes
54.  7.12 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
55.  7.22 G2013
56.  7.34 Raymos Castillo
57.  7.57 Ethanawoll
58.  7.62 Torch
59.  7.65 Keenan Johnson
60.  7.72 Li Xiang
61.  8.23 Jami Viljanen
62.  8.26 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  8.57 PingPongCuber
64.  9.46 Nuuk cuber
65.  11.07 yijunleow
66.  11.18 cubeyinnit
67.  12.00 nevinscph
68.  12.08 Loffy8
69.  13.53 melexi
70.  14.21 Allan Foltz
71.  15.21 Jacck
72.  19.59 PCCuber
73.  20.92 Jonascube
74.  23.84 MatsBergsten
75.  24.04 thomas.sch
76.  24.64 sporteisvogel
77.  2:30.03 Krökeldil


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  19.62 jaysammey777
2.  24.24 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  27.29 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  31.32 ichcubegerne
5.  33.02 TheDubDubJr
6.  37.25 Raymos Castillo
7.  38.87 Boris McCoy
8.  38.98 Nuuk cuber
9.  39.61 Sub1Hour
10.  43.69 PingPongCuber
11.  46.35 WoowyBaby
12.  1:02.26 PCCuber
13.  1:20.33 thomas.sch
14.  1:20.79 Jami Viljanen


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:16.37 MLGCubez
2.  3:46.94 Luke Garrett
3.  3:52.21 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  3:59.11 michaelxfy
5.  3:59.55 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  4:20.34 Christopher Fandrich
7.  4:22.44 ichcubegerne
8.  4:25.42 TheDubDubJr
9.  4:51.30 Raymos Castillo
10.  5:18.97 sean_cut4
11.  5:46.79 Sub1Hour
12.  5:59.62 PingPongCuber
13.  6:17.45 Rollercoasterben 
14.  6:43.88 BenChristman1
15.  11:15.26 sporteisvogel
16.  12:05.90 PCCuber


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  6.64 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.60 BMcCl1
3.  9.88 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  11.24 edd_dib
5.  13.26 ichcubegerne
6.  16.00 jjjdragon31
7.  16.79 PingPongCuber
8.  17.83 TheDubDubJr
9.  20.41 Raymos Castillo
10.  22.93 Ethanawoll
11.  24.83 Sub1Hour
12.  40.89 Rubika-37-021204
13.  43.48 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  19.03 Harsha Paladugu
2.  22.25 DGCubes
3.  38.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.55 Raymos Castillo
5.  52.59 PingPongCuber
6.  57.96 TheDubDubJr
7.  1:00.83 Nuuk cuber
8.  1:06.54 thomas.sch
9.  1:17.39 Jacck
10.  1:24.56 One Wheel
11.  1:42.66 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  18.55 Li Xiang
2.  20.62 CubesN'StuffOfficial
3.  23.41 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.79 PingPongCuber
5.  25.37 TheDubDubJr
6.  31.91 Raymos Castillo
7.  36.54 Thecubingcuber347
8.  37.22 thomas.sch
9.  39.85 MatsBergsten
10.  42.35 Ethanawoll
11.  3:21.73 Jacck
12.  DNF Jonascube


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  49.50 WoowyBaby
2.  54.36 TheDubDubJr
3.  DNF PingPongCuber
3.  DNF BenChristman1

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  17.23 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.03 ichcubegerne
3.  36.45 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  48.61 I am not a noob
5.  1:00.02 Glyr
6.  1:05.67 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:06.65 TheDubDubJr
8.  1:07.70 Nuuk cuber
9.  1:27.70 PingPongCuber
10.  1:29.90 thomas.sch
11.  1:52.54 the dnf master
12.  2:09.06 avodious
13.  2:09.38 turtwig


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:42.36 PingPongCuber
2.  4:51.43 thomas.sch
3.  5:55.66 Raymos Castillo

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  22.71 Charles Jerome
2.  23.12 cuberkid10
3.  26.04 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  34.91 edd_dib
5.  40.69 Kit Clement
6.  45.10 Peter Preston
7.  45.69 PingPongCuber
8.  46.60 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:11.44 TheDubDubJr
10.  3:40.81 thomas.sch
11.  4:18.85 Rubika-37-021204
12.  6:06.87 Krökeldil
13.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(206)
1.  1097 MLGCubez
2.  1003 Lim Hung
3.  970 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  930 ichcubegerne
5.  927 michaelxfy
6.  926 Luke Garrett
7.  901 Christopher Fandrich
8.  849 AndyMok
9.  749 Raymos Castillo
10.  735 cuberkid10
11.  716 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  673 BradenTheMagician
13.  646 Dream Cubing
14.  639 Charles Jerome
15.  627 turtwig
16.  622 Shadowjockey
17.  619 NoahCubing
18.  613 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  608 sean_cut4
20.  593 Sub1Hour
21.  591 PingPongCuber
22.  589 wuque man 
23.  581 Liam Wadek
24.  578 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  572 jaysammey777
26.  569 CubicOreo
27.  568 KSNCubed
28.  564 MCuber
29.  551 leomannen
30.  549 JChambers13
31.  545 Torch
32.  539 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  511 nevinscph
34.  502 dollarstorecubes
34.  502 OriginalUsername
36.  489 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
37.  484 João Vinicius
38.  472 Nuuk cuber
39.  458 G2013
40.  455 FaLoL
41.  449 SilencedBumblebee
42.  447 midnightcuberx
43.  439 Kerry_Creech
44.  429 yijunleow
45.  427 d2polld
46.  425 Brady
47.  422 Cale S
48.  417 TrueCuberOfficial
49.  408 mrsniffles01
50.  399 BMcCl1
51.  398 Rollercoasterben 
52.  397 Trig0n
53.  395 Zeke Mackay
54.  378 Jami Viljanen
55.  369 agradess2
56.  366 Legomanz
57.  362 vishwasankarcubing
58.  354 mihnea3000
59.  346 MattP98
60.  344 Boris McCoy
61.  342 wearephamily1719
62.  341 Rubadcar
63.  336 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  335 Keenan Johnson
64.  335 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  324 Harsha Paladugu
67.  323 ExultantCarn
68.  320 AndrewT99
69.  317 drpfisherman
69.  317 abunickabhi
71.  307 Nutybaconator
72.  295 Loffy8
73.  292 Antto Pitkänen
74.  288 KrokosB
75.  287 BrianJ
75.  287 xyzzy
77.  283 Volcaniccubing
78.  282 miguelrogenmoser
79.  280 DGCubes
80.  273 sigalig
81.  267 Triangles_are_cubers
81.  267 edd_dib
83.  265 tJardigradHe
84.  251 Jonah Jarvis
85.  250 Glyr
86.  249 LukasDikic
87.  245 Keroma12
87.  245 MartinN13
87.  245 Ethanawoll
90.  242 breadears
91.  238 fun at the joy
92.  234 Ty Y.
93.  233 PCCuber
94.  232 Li Xiang
95.  230 the dnf master
96.  224 Kiapdivad
97.  222 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
98.  218 owendonnelly
99.  205 2019ECKE02
100.  204 melexi
100.  204 LittleLumos
102.  201 Peter Preston
103.  197 I am not a noob
104.  196 trangium
105.  194 Fred Lang
106.  192 Jacck
107.  191 xtreme cuber2007
108.  186 johnandthecube
109.  180 20luky3
109.  180 MatsBergsten
111.  178 sporteisvogel
112.  177 thomas.sch
113.  174 JFCUBING
114.  172 thatkid
115.  165 Benjamin Warry
116.  163 brad711
117.  160 SirVivor
118.  158 BraydenTheCuber
119.  155 Jakub26
120.  150 Meisme
121.  148 MatthewEllis
122.  146 revaldoah
123.  145 GIANG DA NOOB CUBER
124.  144 Jrg
124.  144 feli.cubes
126.  143 Mike Hughey
127.  141 jason3141
128.  136 seungju choi
129.  132 ImmolatedMarmoset
130.  130 Mattia Pasquini
130.  130 chancet4488
132.  129 2017LAMB06
133.  128 Coinman_
133.  128 Winfaza
135.  125 cubeyinnit
136.  124 TheEpicCuber
136.  124 asacuber
138.  122 Rubika-37-021204
139.  121 Allan Foltz
140.  114 rubik2005
141.  111 swankfukinc
142.  103 branson_lau
143.  102 Jonascube
144.  100 Heath Flick
145.  97 John Benwell
146.  95 One Wheel
147.  85 Scrambled
148.  83 RyanSoh
149.  82 WoowyBaby
150.  80 anna4f
151.  78 Urho Kinnunen
151.  78 50ph14
153.  77 SentsuiJack2403
154.  76 dnguyen2204
155.  74 Natemophi
155.  74 nico_german_cuber
157.  68 bennettstouder
158.  66 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
158.  66 JoannaCuber
160.  65 lumes2121
161.  64 Caleb Ashley
162.  63 Ace19212
163.  62 AOM1502
164.  61 David ep
164.  61 Roc[email protected]
166.  60 blerrpycuber
167.  56 linus.sch
168.  53 Master_Disaster
169.  49 calcuber1800
169.  49 Ernest Fowler
171.  48 NaterTater23
172.  47 freshcuber.de
173.  46 filmip
174.  44 TommyC
175.  43 MarkA64
175.  43 PokeCubes
177.  39 CreationUniverse
178.  35 openseas
179.  33 CFOP INC
180.  32 GHOSTGANCUBER
181.  31 willian_pessoa
182.  30 SirPlzStop
183.  29 Krökeldil
183.  29 TipsterTrickster 
183.  29 avodious
186.  27 cubingmom2
186.  27 GAN CUBER
188.  25 Romy4
189.  20 lizs
190.  19 Cherry_13
191.  18 Jack314
192.  16 Chris Van Der Brink
192.  16 zakikaz
194.  15 BenChristman1
195.  14 CubesN'StuffOfficial
195.  14 Thecubingcuber347
197.  13 Kit Clement
197.  13 Blake the Cuber
197.  13 OriEy
200.  11 jjjdragon31
201.  9 SuperMarioGuy4
202.  7 鄧南英
203.  6 David Reid
204.  5 X-Man Tornado V2
205.  4 UPCHAN
206.  3 L1ght7ear2020 YT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2021)

206 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 94!

That means our winner this week is *Li Xiang!* Congratulations!!


----------

